# Vegan/Kosher Organic Couvreture



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

For those of you following my vegan truffle venture... I want to make them all organic. Organic couvreture is pretty easy to find, but finding 100% vegan chocolate is impossible! They all have the warning labels that the chocolate has been processed on the same equipment as dairy. Which some vegans don't care, but others do, and there are also people with allergies I'd like to be able to cater to also. I was thinking Kosher dark chocolate should be ok since they can't mix dairy and non-dairy...? Would that be true? Know where I can find it organic too? I saw a Kosher chocolate couvreture site a while back, but I forgot to bookmark it. I guess I would be alright with it if it wasn't couvreture. A litte soy lethicin never killed anyone. But certainly none of that candy coating junk!


----------



## compassrose (Jun 1, 2001)

Lotus... go check out the site I referred to in the White Chocolate thread, www.vegsource.com.

Chocolate being an essential drug and all, most chocovegans aren't willing to give it up! If I remember aright, there's a whole special section of Chocolate Linx over there.

I think TropicSource is vegan, and they do a variety of cooking chocolates (chips and such). I just looked for a web presence, and they have none, but all the health nut stores round here (in Canada, mind you) carry it.

Anyhow, try Vegsource. That question comes up at least a couple times a week over there. (in sad "I need my fiiiiiiiix!" tones.) There's gotta be at least one of the vegan choccy makers doing couverture.


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Good news. I read in last Wednesday's paper that more manufacturers are going after the Kosher approval for their products. I don't see how it is difficult to find vegan chocolate as long as it is dark chocolate (not milk). But if it's the machinery you are worried about, I'd say check directly with the manufacturer. But I wanted to say check out Scarfenberger. They were one of the foci of the article on Kosher manufacturers. They have not been Kosher approved yet, but they are working on it.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I worked in a kosher restaurant a few years back, and I used Callebaut for my semi-sweet.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

CompassRose, can you post the link here? I searched all over the site and couldn't find any chocolate anything.

Monpetitchoux, it actually *is* difficult to find 100% vegan chocolate. Almost every brand will even print that their chocolate is not all vegan b/c it's processed on the same machinery with dairy, nuts, etc. Unless it's stated that it's processed separately, you can count on it that any brand that has both dark and milk chocolate has been processed on the same machines. 

momoreg, thanks for the tip! I'll check into it.


----------



## compassrose (Jun 1, 2001)

I CANNOT find any direct link to Tropical Source anywhere!

This site is highly recommended: www.pangeaveg.com 
Most of their offerings on the site are eatin' chocolate, but they may be able to source suppliers for you.

Chocolate Decadence (www.decasa.com) seems to make their own stuff; they may be able to make you couverture. Or perhaps you could use their pure Dark Chocolate bar?

Dolphin Naturals (www.dolphinnaturals.com) says they dip fruit into their Dark Chocolate.

Vegan Essentials (www.veganessentials.com) carries a range of chocolate products.

Rapunzel Chocolates looks promising (www.rapunzel.com)

And - SCORE! Montezuma's (www.montezumas.net) offers Chef's Organic Couverture, claiming the dark variety is organic and vegan. (Do a search for "vegan" from the main page.) Don't know if they'd have dedicated machinery, though.

Now I want a big chocolate bar to munch, and the sun's not even over the yardarm. Eek.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks for all the links, but what I meant was, can you post the link to the white chocolate thread in VegSource? I went to the site and looked all over and couldn't find the link to that darn message board! That site is an eyesore. Just a complete mess; couldn't find anything. Which is a shame, b/c I skimmed through some things and it was very informative.


----------

